# Any tips for a method mix?



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had any tips for a good method mix for the river. I have tried quite a few packbait mixes and I usually don't have much luck with getting the thing to pack right. I usually have it too loose and I can not cast it out at all or it is so tight that It never breaks down. even in the river. But I can actually cast it. Last season I made quite a bit of the mix but then I would just usually chum with it. I know it was working because I would have many fish working the area I was chumming I would actually see them jumping around and really working the area. But the problem was since it would not pack right it would go every which way when thrown out. So May plan this year is to do quite a bit of river fishing again, because I some areas I want to try, but I am going to the method. I figure I will get the attraction closer to my actual hook bait. I think that it will work well. If I can get something to cast out. I don't have actually method feeders, but I have modified some plastic toys that I will think will actually work quite well. I bought them from odd lots and have enough for a whole season of fishing for a couple of bucks.

thanks guys in advance.
marc


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'm sure the gang will chime in soon...
Where you from Marc ?


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I live in the hilltop of columbus right now.


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sometimes I'll add a little Karo syrup when the mix starts to dry out. Start with about a tablespoon and tweak as needed.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

For your "chum mix" try freezing the balls before hand. This way they won't fly apart in the air and you can use a courser mix too.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i like to keep it veery simple... i dont really have the exact recipes for my mix.. i just throw everything that looks carpy in it and go..lol..
marc.. we need to hook up and fish sometimes.. u aren't too far from me..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

yea marc he (Ak) is the CORN CHUM GAWD of OGF and you'd do well by going out with him a time or two


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried a bunch of different things last year...the first time i fished the method as opposed to packbaits (can't get them to stay on either). Some of my best mixes used a base of fresh bread crumbs (liquidized bread). Dry crumbs will work well also, but need a bit more liquid to bind it together. One of my favorite mixes used the fresh bread crumb, a decent amount of bird seed (not too much or the bread won't stick anymore), a pinch here and there of various flavors and attractants, and sometimes creamstyle corn, others just karo or a flavored syrup. The nice thing about bread crumbs is that almost anything you make from it will eventually "flake off" and release into the water. 

Another good base i liked (and i use it as a base for many pva mixes as well) is layers mash. This will require a bit more liquid/syrup/creamstyle corn to make a good ball but will pack very well and still break down. 

Typically, though, I do the same as Ak...mix a bunch of stuff together that sounds like good carp food, make sure it will form a ball, and go fishing. I still like the PVA bags, though...so i only go to the method on occasions. Had great results last year with it, though.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the info guys. I think I am using the right stuff just not in the correct proportions yet. I will have to try using fresh bread crumbs. I have wondered if the crumbs might have something to do with it. I usually use the dry stuff and when I add some water to try to get it to pack tighter it would usually just get mushy. 

Crappielooker we should try to get together this coming spring. I am planning on fishing the river quite a bit. my plans are to go portable though and use my bike to find some more spots. I actually have a lot of spots I just need to try them out this year. I have not had much luck fishing cfd or cosi, but did find a few fish that wanted my bait in the river. I know a lot more about river fishing right now than I did last year at this time. I hope to keep refining my skills in the coming year. Where do you live at in columbus?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

in german village... on thurman ave..


----------

